
The cruel double standard that may have saved Obamacare - DiabloD3
http://www.cnn.com/2017/03/24/politics/obamacare-double-standard/index.html
======
sharemywin
"The country is founded on the double standard," Carlin said. "We were founded
on a very basic double standard. This country was founded by slave owners who
wanted to be free ... in order to continue owning their black African people
... so they can wipe out the rest of the red Indian people ... and move West
and steal the rest of the land from the brown Mexican people."

